# Confusing Crankshaft Pulleys



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 1967 GTO with a 1972 455 that came out of a 72 Grand Prix.
I'm replacing the water pump and while doing so I took off all the pulleys to clean them up. 
Now it's time to put everything back together. 
The crankshaft has two pulleys. One is a 2V pulley the other is a 1V pulley. 
The 1V is for the air conditioner compressor belt and installs on the crankshaft behind the 2V pulley. 
I'm not sure which way the 1V AC pulley should face or if it even matters. I think that it would matter if the alignment between the 1V pulley and the compressor pulley were off even in the slightest. If it's not right, it's bound to wear the belt too fast and probably make a noise as well.
Trying to figure this out, I put the 1V pulley on the crank and installed the AC compressor belt. It looked straight. 
I then flipped the pulley over and again installed the AC belt. Once again it appeared to be straight as best that I could see. 
I really could not see a noticeable difference even with a straight edge.
I stacked the pulleys on a table and took some pictures with measurements that show the gap between the two pulleys when sandwiched together.
*Which picture is correct, picture A or B?* :confused
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The rear supplemental pulley for AC (in this case, #480509) goes with stamped parted number facing forward. 

Later, if you get to the detailing point where you want to run the mid 60's era brackets with the '67's PS pump and 2 piece alt straps, I regularly put together conversion kits which utilize the later 11 bolt timing cover and '68+ balancer like you currently have with the smog era brackets.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> The rear supplemental pulley for AC (in this case, #480509) goes with stamped parted number facing forward..


Thanks very much for the reply. I think you are correct for two reasons.
1. You know the correct part number.
2. Putting the part number forward as in picture "A" decreases the gap between the two pulleys thus making the distance between all three bets the same.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know the correct torque specs on my 1972 455 V8?
Thanks ahead of time for any info provided. atriot:

*Need Torque Specs for...*

Crankshaft Pulley Bolts
Water Pump Pulley Bolts
Water Pump Bolts
Fan To Water Pump Bolts
Fan to Fan Clutch Bolts


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone know of a web site that may have the torque specs?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

(1) no more than 20 ft lbs, 1 usually and carefully hand tighten
(2) a (4) & (5) are the same 4 nuts on a factory AC car..... 15 ft lbs
Doubt you are going to get a torque wrench in there, tough enough to loosen without a long offset box wrench.

-WP bolts, the small castellated head wp bolts...... 12 ft lbs
Two large wp bolts, one holds the engine lift ring....30 ft lbs, always use antiseaze on these
- nuts attaching timing cover, 15 ft lbs
-oil pan to block 12 ft lbs
- two rear oil pan to block 20 ft lbs
- oil pan to timing cover 12 ft lbs
- stamped steel valve covers 8 ft lbs
- valley pan with small washers under head of stock length bolts.... 3 1/2 ft lbs (42 INCH lbs)


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome Thanks!
Where do you find this stuff?
I have an old Chiltons manual but it does not cover most stuff.
It generally covers stuff that I'm not working on. Go Figure.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Looked at different sections of two of my original Pontiac Service manuals. 
Easiast to pull out were a '73 and a '78. My '71 and '78 service manuals, the covers are paper thin, have used them for decades.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does any one know if the water pump bolts are supposed to have lock washers on them? Mine does not and a friend told me it should have them.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No lock washers were used at the factory.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

That's what I thought. My friend seems to think that I should use locks anyway. I wonder why they did not use locks. Do you have any idea why? I see nothing special about the bolts. Do you think I should use locks anyway? Would it hurt anything if I did?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

I've never found lock washers there, and don't use them in that spot on own, or on customers cars. I try and replicate exactly what the factory workers did as far as details go.


----------

